# No output sound on bluetooth and bluedevil doesn't start

## galgavu

Hi.

It's probably not a problem of system but of kde or bluetooth itself. But here it is:

I'm connecting and pairing bluetooth headset with system. I got input (I can record) but I have no output. When I try to start bluedevil-audio from console after a while I'm getting:

KDE Workspace: audioservice connection timeout

When I try to start bluedevil from menu it doesn't do anything.

The same problem I have on chakra linux with kde on different computer. The same I had with lmde and ubuntu as well - of course it was not bluedevil but no output sound.

I run out of ideas and I'm trying to fix it for 1 week with no succeed.

Just in case: tried 3 headset - all work with phones and windows. If any one could help because I was reinstalling 5 times system this week because I thought that it's a problem with os...

----------

